# My GE Washer Model #WJXR2080T8WW Will not Spin



## TDM (Jan 17, 2009)

My GE washer does not spin in any wash cycle. I checked to see if the belt was either broken or loose. The belt seemed to be in good condition & not broken. It was pretty snug, I would say about an 1/2 inch play. What else would prevent no spin in any wash cycle?"


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

It may be the transmission. The same thing happened to mine washed the clothes but wouldn't drain or spin. I looked to see if it was anything simple and it wasn't. I recycled it and bought new.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

Had one once that did that,,,was the switch that shut it off when the lid was raised,,hope so,,its smaller than the tranny. Otherwise buy a new one cause fixing major things just arent worth it,,,next week the drum will pop a rust hole,,,then its new for sure


----------

